# NEW ESV Study Bible, OCT. 15 2008



## SolaGratia (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not a fan of the ESV, but here is more info. on their NEW Study Bible. 

Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway

One of the best part about this New Study Bible is that it will feature very nice full color maps and Illustrations. These full color maps and illustrations can be pre-view under the Feature section from the above link. Again, very nice features!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2008)

Interesting list of authors of the notes . . .

T. Desmond Alexander – Genesis 
Ph.D., The Queen’s University of Belfast 
Director for Christian Training, Union Theological College (Belfast, Northern Ireland) 

Clinton Arnold – Colossians, Philemon 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Professor of New Testament Language and Literature; Chair of the New Testament Department, Talbot School of Theology, Biola University 

Brian Aucker – Joel, Micah, Haggai 
Ph.D., University of Edinburgh 
Assistant Professor of Old Testament, Covenant Theological Seminary 

David Baker – Zephaniah 
Ph.D., University of London 
Professor of Old Testament and Semitic Languages, Ashland Theological Seminary 

Paul Barker – Deuteronomy 
Ph.D., University of Gloucestershire 
Vicar, Holy Trinity Doncaster; Visiting Lecturer in Old Testament, Ridley College, Melbourne 

S. M. Baugh – Ephesians 
Ph.D., University of California, Irvine 
Professor of New Testament, Westminster Seminary California 

Hans Bayer – Mark 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Associate Professor of New Testament Studies, Covenant Theological Seminary 

Ronald Bergey – Ruth 
Ph.D., Dropsie University 
Professeur d’Hébreu et d’Ancient Testament, Faculté Libre de Théologie Réformée (France) 

David Chapman – Hebrews 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Assistant Professor of New Testament and Biblical Archaeology, Covenant Theological Seminary 

C. John Collins – Psalms, Song of Solomon 
Ph.D., University of Liverpool 
Professor and Chair of Old Testament Department, Covenant Theological Seminary 

John Currid – Leviticus 
Ph.D., University of Chicago 
Carl W. McMurray Professor of Old Testament, Reformed Theological Seminary (Charlotte, NC) 

Iain Duguid – Daniel, Zechariah 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Professor of Religion, Grove City College 

Mark Futato – Jonah 
Ph.D., The Catholic University of America 
Professor of Old Testament; Academic Dean, Reformed Theological Seminary (Orlando, FL) 

Simon Gathercole – Galatians 
Ph.D., University of Durham 
Lecturer in New Testament, University of Cambridge 

Duane A. Garrett – Proverbs 
Ph.D., Baylor University 
John R. Sampey Professor of Old Testament Interpretation, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

Wayne Grudem – Luke 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Research Professor of Bible and Theology, Phoenix Seminary 

Scott Hafemann – 2 Corinthians 
D.Theol., Eberhard-Karls-Universitat Tubingen 
Mary F. Rockefeller Distinguished Professor of New Testament, Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary 

Kenneth Laing Harris – Exodus, Proverbs 
Ph.D., University of Liverpool 
Visiting Instructor in Old Testament, Covenant Theological Seminary 

Paul House – Jeremiah, Lamentations 
Ph.D., The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 
Professor of Divinity; Associate Dean, Beeson Divinity School, Samford University 

David M. Howard Jr. – Judges 
Ph.D., University of Michigan 
Professor of Old Testament; Dean, Center for Biblical and Theological Foundations, Bethel Seminary (St. Paul, MN) 

Gordon Hugenberger – Malachi 
Ph.D., C.N.A.A., College of Sts. Paul & Mary, The Oxford Centre for Post-Graduate Hebrew Study 
Senior Minister, Park Street Church (Boston, MA); Ranked Adjunct Professor of Old Testament, Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary 

Dennis Johnson – Revelation 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
Professor of Practical Theology; Academic Dean, Westminster Seminary California 

Brian Kelly – 1 and 2 Chronicles 
Ph.D., University of Bristol 

Nobuyoshi Kiuchi – Leviticus 
Ph.D., The Council for National Academic Awards 
Professor of Old Testament, Tokyo Christian University 

August Konkel – Job 
Ph.D., Westminster Theological Seminary 
President; Professor of Old Testament, Providence College & Seminary (Otterburne, Manitoba, Canada) 

Andreas J. Köstenberger – John 
Ph.D., Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 
Professor of New Testament and Greek; Director of Ph.D. and Th.M. Studies, Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary 

V. Philips Long – Joshua 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Professor of Old Testament, Regent College (Vancouver, Canada) 

Dennis Magary – Micah 
Ph.D., University of Wisconsin at Madison 
Associate Professor of Old Testament and Semitic Languages; Chair of the Old Testament and Semitic Languages Department, Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 

Walter Maier III – Nahum 
Ph.D., Harvard University 
Associate Professor of Exegetical Theology, Concordia Theological Seminary (Ft. Wayne, IN) 

J. Gordon McConville – Ezra, Nehemiah 
Ph.D., University of Sheffield 
Professor in Old Testament, University of Gloucestershire 

Sean McDonough – Philippians 
Ph.D., University of St. Andrews 
Associate Professor of New Testament, Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary 

Colin Nicholl – 1 and 2 Thessalonians 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 

Raymond C. Ortlund Jr. – Isaiah 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Senior Pastor, Immanuel Church (Nashville, TN) 

Grant Osborne – James 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Professor of New Testament, Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 

Doug Oss – 2 Peter, Jude 
Ph.D., Westminster Theological Seminary 
Professor of Bible Exposition; Director of the Cordas C. Burnett Center for Biblical Preaching, Assemblies of God Theological Seminary 

John Oswalt – Amos 
Ph.D., Brandeis University 
Research Professor of Old Testament, Wesley Biblical Seminary 

John Polhill – Acts 
Ph.D., The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 
Senior Professor of New Testament Interpretation, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

Iain Provan – 1 and 2 Kings 
Ph.D., Cambridge University 
Marshall Sheppard Professor of Biblical Studies, Regent College (Vancouver, Canada) 

Paul Raabe – Obadiah 
Ph.D., University of Michigan 
Professor of Exegetical Theology; Chairman of the Department of Exegetical Theology, Concordia Theological Seminary (Saint Louis, MO) 

David J. Reimer – Ezekiel 
D.Phil., University of Oxford 
Senior Lecturer in Hebrew and Old Testament Studies, The University of Edinburgh School of Divinity, New College 

Max F. Rogland – Ecclesiastes 
Ph.D., Leiden University 
Assistant Professor of Old Testament, Erskine Theological Seminary (Columbia, SC) 

Thomas R. Schreiner – Luke, Romans, 1 and 2 Peter, Jude 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
James Buchanan Harrison Professor of New Testament Interpretation, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

Jay Sklar – Leviticus 
Ph.D., The University of Gloucestershire 
Associate Professor of Old Testament, Covenant Theological Seminary 

Andrew Stewart – Song of Solomon 
M.A., Covenant Theological Seminary 

Frank Thielman – 1 Corinthians 
Ph.D., Duke University 
Professor of Divinity, Beeson Divinity School, Samford University 

David Toshio Tsumura – 1 and 2 Samuel 
Ph.D., Brandeis University 
Professor of Old Testament, Japan Bible Seminary (Tokyo, Japan) 

Ray Van Neste – 1 and 2 Timothy, Titus 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Associate Professor of Christian Studies; Director, R. C. Ryan Center for Biblical Studies, Union University 

Robert I. Vasholz – Hosea 
Th.D., University of Stellenbosch (South Africa) 
Professor Emeritus of Old Testament, Covenant Theological Seminary 

Barry G. Webb – Esther 
Ph.D., University of Sheffield 
Research Fellow in Old Testament, Moore Theological College (Sydney, Australia) 

Paul D. Wegner – Daniel, Habakkuk 
Ph.D., University of London 
Professor of Old Testament, Phoenix Seminary 

Gordon Wenham – Numbers 
Ph.D., King’s College, London Univeristy 
Adjunct Professor, Trinity Theological College (Bristol) 

Michael Wilkins – Matthew 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
Professor of New Testament Language and Literature, Talbot School of Theology, Biola University 

Robert Yarbrough – 1, 2, and 3 John 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Associate Professor of New Testament; Chair of the New Testament Department, Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 

Introduction / How to Use a Study Bible 
Lane T. Dennis 
Ph.D., Northwestern University 
President, Crossway Books and Bibles 

The Authority and Truthfulness of the Bible 
Wayne Grudem 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 

Research Professor of Bible and Theology, Phoenix Seminary 
How to Interpret the Bible 
Daniel Doriani 
Ph.D., Westminster Theological Seminary 
Senior Pastor, Central Presbyterian Church (St. Louis, MO) 

Overview of the Bible (Survey of the History of Salvation) 
Vern Poythress 
D.Theol., University of Stellenbosch (South Africa) 
Professor of New Testament Interpretation, Westminster Theological Seminary 

Reading the Bible Theologically 
J. I. Packer 
D.Phil., Oxford University 
Professor of Theology, Regent College (Vancouver, Canada) 

Reading the Bible as Literature 
Leland Ryken 
Ph.D., University of Oregon 
Professor of English, Wheaton College 

Reading the Bible for Application 
David Powlison 
Ph.D., University of Pennsylvania 
Counselor, Christian Counseling and Educational Foundation; Adjunct Professor, Westminster Theological Seminary 

Reading the Bible, Prayer, and Communion with God 
John Piper 
D. Theol., University of Munich 
Pastor for Preaching and Vision, Bethlehem Baptist Church (Minneapolis, MN) 

Reading the Bible with the Church 
John Hannah 
Ph.D., University of Texas at Dallas 
Research Professor of Theological Studies; Distinguished Professor of Historical Theology, Dallas Theological Seminary 

The Bible’s Use in Preaching and Public Worship 
Kent Hughes 
D.Min., Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 
Senior Pastor Emeritus, College Church (Wheaton, IL) 

God’s Plan for Salvation 
Mark Dever 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Senior Pastor, Capitol Hill Baptist Church (Washington, DC) 

The Theology of the Old Testament 
C. John Collins 
Ph.D., University of Liverpool 
Professor and Chair of the Old Testament Department, Covenant Theological Seminary 

Introduction to the Pentateuch 
Gordon Wenham 
Ph.D., King’s College, London University 
Adjunct Professor, Trinity College (Bristol) 

Introduction to the Historical Books 
David M. Howard Jr. 
Ph.D., University of Michigan 
Professor of Old Testament; Dean, Center for Biblical and Theological Foundations, Bethel Seminary (St. Paul, MN) 

Introduction to the Poetic and Wisdom Literature 
David Reimer 
D.Phil., University of Oxford 
Senior Lecturer in Hebrew and Old Testament Studies, The University of Edinburgh School of Divinity, New College 

Introduction to the Prophetic Books 
Paul House 
Ph.D., The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 
Associate Dean and Professor of Divinity, Beeson Divinity School, Samford University 

The Time Between the Testaments 
J. Julius Scott Jr. 
Ph.D., University of Manchester 

Jewish Groups at the Time of the New Testament 
John DelHousaye 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
Assistant Professor of New Testament, Phoenix Seminary 

The Roman Empire and the Greco-Roman World at the Time of the New Testament 
David W. Chapman 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Associate Professor of New Testament and Biblical Archaeology, Covenant Theological Seminary 

The Theology of the New Testament 
Tom Schreiner 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
James Buchanan Harrison Professor of New Testament, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

Reading the Gospels and Acts 
Darrell Bock 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Research Professor of New Testament Studies; Professor of Spiritual Development and Culture, Dallas Theological Seminary 

Reading the Epistles 
Thomas R. Schreiner 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
James Buchanan Harrison Professor of New Testament, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

The Canon of the Old Testament 
Roger Beckwith 
D.D. (Lambeth), Oxford University 

The Canon of the New Testament 
Charles E. Hill 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Professor of New Testament, Reformed Theological Seminary (Orlando, FL) 

The Septuagint 
Peter Gentry 
Ph.D., University of Toronto 
Professor of Old Testament Interpretation, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

The Apocrypha 
Roger Beckwith 
D.D. (Lambeth), Oxford University 

The Reliability of the Old Testament Manuscripts 
Paul D. Wegner 
Ph.D., University of London 
Professor of Old Testament, Phoenix Seminary 

The Reliability of the New Testament Manuscripts 
Daniel B. Wallace 
Ph.D., Dallas Theological Seminary 
Professor of New Testament Studies, Dallas Theological Seminary; Director, The Center for the Study of New Testament Manuscripts 

The Old Testament and Critical Scholarship 
Walter C. Kaiser 
Ph.D., Brandeis University 
Colman M. Mockler Distinguished Professor of Old Testament; President Emeritus, Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary 

The New Testament and Critical Scholarship 
Darrell Bock 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Research Professor of New Testament Studies; Professor of Spiritual Development and Culture, Dallas Theological Seminary 

Archaeology, Ancient History, and the Reliability of the Old Testament 
John Currid 
Ph.D., University of Chicago 
Carl W. McMurray Professor of Old Testament, Reformed Theological Seminary (Charlotte, NC) 

Archaeology, Ancient History, and the Reliability of the New Testament 
David W. Chapman 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Associate Professor of New Testament and Biblical Archaeology, Covenant Theological Seminary 

The Original Languages of the Bible: Hebrew and Aramaic 
Peter J. Williams 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Warden, Tyndale House (Cambridge) 

The Original Languages of the Bible: Greek 
David Alan Black 
D.Theol., University of Basel, Switzerland 
Professor of New Testament and Greek, Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary 

How the New Testament Quotes and Interprets the Old Testament 
C. John Collins 
Ph.D., University of Liverpool 
Professor and Chair of the Old Testament Department, Covenant Theological Seminary 

Overview of Biblical Ethics (12 Articles) 
C. Ben Mitchell 
Ph.D., University of Tennessee 
Associate Professor of Bioethics and Contemporary Culture, Trinity International University 
Craig Mitchell 
Ph.D., Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary 
Assistant Professor of Ethics, Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary 
Wayne Grudem 
Ph.D., University of Cambridge 
Research Professor of Bible and Theology, Phoenix Seminary 

Overview of Theology (13 Articles) 
Erik Thoennes 
Ph.D., Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 
Associate Professor of Biblical Studies and Theology, Talbot Theological Seminary, Biola University 

The Bible and Contemporary Judaism 
Marvin R. Wilson 
Ph.D., Brandeis University 

The Bible and Islam 
Timothy Tennent 
Ph.D., University of Edinburgh 
Professor of World Missions and Indian Studies; Director of Missions Programs, Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary 
Professor of Biblical and Theological Studies, Gordon College 

The Bible and Other Religions 
Harold Netland 
D.Phil., Claremont Graduate School 
Professor of Philosophy of Religion and Intercultural Studies; Naomi A. Fausch Chair of Missions, Trinity International University 

The Bible and Religious Cults 
Ron Rhodes 
Th.D., Dallas Theological Seminary 
President, Reasoning from the Scriptures Ministries 

The Bible in Christendom: Roman Catholicism 
Gregg R. Allison 
Ph.D., Trinity Evangelical Divinity School 
Associate Professor of Christian Theology, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

The Bible in Christendom: Eastern Orthodoxy 
Robert Letham 
Ph.D., University of Aberdeen 
Lecturer, Evangelical Theological College of Wales 

The Bible in Christendom: Liberal Protestantism 
Bruce Ware 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
Professor of Christian Theology, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary 

The Bible in Christendom: Evangelical Protestantism 
Bruce Ware 
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary 
Professor of Christian Theology, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

Very interesting!


----------



## KMK (Apr 15, 2008)

Interesting that so many continuationists have a hand in it. I thought the ESV was the 'Presbyterian' Bible.


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

KMK said:


> Interesting that so many continuationists have a hand in it. I thought the ESV was the 'Presbyterian' Bible.


Truly! There are some big names in that list! ESV should broaden it's base well with this Bible.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2008)

KMK said:


> Interesting that so many continuationists have a hand in it. I thought the ESV was the 'Presbyterian' Bible.



Perhaps a popular misconception due to the fact that many of those who are involved in it are "Calvinists" and because many Presbyterians adopted it. Most of those closely identified with it are Baptists like Grudem and Piper who are also no doubt some of the continuationists you note. I don't know what Lane Dennis' affiliation is, but the other members of the Study Bible Editorial team are Baptists with the exception of Packer and Collins.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 15, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY SOME INFO!!!! I've been asking about this every month or so at the local Christian bookstores, and until now, I've heard nothing.


----------



## Quickened (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah those are some big names. Sounds interesting. Thanks for the info


----------



## KMK (Apr 16, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that so many continuationists have a hand in it. I thought the ESV was the 'Presbyterian' Bible.
> ...



Oss is not a Baptist, he is a fully-orbed pentecostal.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)

How many "study-Bibles" do we need? Always thought the Scripture itself was enough of a "study"?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2008)

KMK said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out about Oss. 

I was referring to the Editorial Team: 


Executive Editor
Lane T. Dennis
Ph.D., Northwestern University
Chair of the ESV Translation Oversight Committee, President, Crossway Books and Bibles

General Editor
Wayne Grudem
Ph.D., University of Cambridge
Research Professor of Bible and Theology, Phoenix Seminary

Theological Editor
J. I. Packer
D. Phil., University of Oxford
Professor of Theology, Regent College (Vancouver, Canada)

Old Testament Editor
C. John Collins
Ph.D., University of Liverpool
Professor and Chair of the Old Testament Department, Covenant 
Theological Seminary

New Testament Editor
Thomas R. Schreiner
Ph.D., Fuller Theological Seminary
James Buchanan Harrison Professor of New Testament, The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

Project Director, Managing Editor
Justin Taylor
B.A., University of Northern Iowa
Associate Publisher, Crossway Books and Bibles


----------



## KMK (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought Packer was an Anglican.


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 17, 2008)

I just got an email from Crossway regarding this new bible and thought I'd be posting a new thread but, not surprisingly, y'all beat me to it. I'm not sure how these notes are gonna go with a Pentecostal on the list. I was really hoping for a more reformed list of contributors for this study bible. I'll either wait to hear from others or buy the cheaper hard bound version to check it out before I lay down the bigger bucks for a leather bound version.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 17, 2008)

KMK said:


> I thought Packer was an Anglican.



He is. See post #5 in this thread where I specifically note that he is an exception when I note that there appear to be more Baptists involved than any other group. Of course the ESV is not nearly as dominated by Baptists as the NKJV was. 

I think some may think the ESV is the "Presbyterian Bible" because the Reformation Study Bible was re-released with the ESV and because a lot of Presbyterians use it. But a lot of Baptists use it too. (I've seen it referred to as the "Calvinistic Bible" but never the Presbyterian one until your post). Arguably the two biggest names associated with the ESV are John Piper and Wayne Grudem, both Baptists as well as continuationists. I think the LCMS has unofficially adopted it and as you note some charismatics are using it as well. Most of those endorsing it have been Calvinistic, but it has also been endorsed by Jack Graham and Paige Patterson, Southern Baptists who are strongly anti-Calvinist.


----------



## hollandmin (Apr 17, 2008)

This is great news!

I have used the ESV for some time and find for me that it has been the best translation by far that I have used. I preach from it and I study from it. I have used the Reformation study bible but have not found it to be as good as I had wanted, so perhaps this will be the ticket! 

Thanks for the info!!

Blessings


----------



## Davidius (Apr 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> How many "study-Bibles" do we need? Always thought the Scripture itself was enough of a "study"?



Although I'm not sure about your second statement, I do also wonder why a new study bible is created every year. While the Christian literature market expands, the soundness of the Church continues to decline.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2008)

Is Crossway going to finally have proper bounding?paper?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 17, 2008)

I would settle for a larger font size... But yes, better binding would be very nice too.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 17, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > How many "study-Bibles" do we need? Always thought the Scripture itself was enough of a "study"?
> ...



I may not have made my point very well but what I meant to say was that for many the notes in the margins becomes either synonymous or equal with the Scripture text itself.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 18, 2008)

The 'demo' of it that Crossway had at T4G08' was pretty cool. Looks just like any other study bible (notes). The illustrations were very nice. I didn't have time to dig into it much, though. 

I'll post a video on YouTube where I talked briefly with the Crossway representative about it.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 18, 2008)

for BINDING DETAILS:

Bible Design and Binding: ESV Study Bible -- Details Released


----------



## CPI1943 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Expectations of the upcoming ESV Study Bible*

With all those names of contributors, is the expectation that the ESV study bible notes will lean towards a reformed theology? I know that Crossway is trying to expand the base of the ESV readership, but there are very few study bibles out there that are reformed in interpretation....most are dispensational or dispensational leaning. I hope that the Study bible will be similar to the Spirit of the Reformation Study bible which is available for NIV. 

The reason why this is important is that regrettably, the average layman tends take notes seriously, and then read the scriptures through the lens of the notes. We also live at a time in history where many are coming to Christ with no background in bible knowledge and it important that these young believers not be steered into dispensational teaching that appears to be so popular in America.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 10, 2008)

There appear to be some reformed endorsements of it, but the type is going to be really small, so I wouldn't use it for more than just a reference piece. I find the type in the Reformation Study Bible so much more readable. Later this year, they are supposed to reprint the Reformation Study Bible and add color maps and a presentation page. In addition, they say they will have a higher quality leather binding.


----------



## SolaGratia (Jul 10, 2008)

Janis,

To which RSB are you referring? NKJV, ESV, NIV, etc.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 10, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Janis,
> 
> To which RSB are you referring? NKJV, ESV, NIV, etc.



I was referring to the ESV one. I did also have the earlier Geneva NKJV, and they enlarged the print when they changed to ESV.


----------



## caddy (Jul 10, 2008)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> I would settle for a larger font size... But yes, better binding would be very nice too.


 
Amen to this...


----------



## Grymir (Jul 10, 2008)

And no Barth!


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 10, 2008)

I had my hesitations at first but when Dr. Albert Mohler gave it great reviews on his program and said it is equal to the Reformation study Bible that convinced me to buy it when it comes out. Personally I love the ESV Bible but this year is my first time (i've been a Christian a bit more than 5 years now) using a Bible without notes so it will just have to look good on my dormroom shelf.


----------



## Cotton Mather (Jul 11, 2008)

For myself, I'm somewhat skeptical about this new project due to the all too often T4G type ecumenism which sometimes sweeps profound confessional fundamentals under the rug in exchange for a general predestinarianism that includes dispensationalist's, charismatics, etc. etc. Not that the T4G type projects are wrong! I've been to both conferences and appreciate that work. Nevertheless, I really don't know how on a pratical level, the study notes will square with each other theologically. A continuationist like Wayne Grudem who borders on third-wave charistmatic theology and a solid Reformed OT scholar like Iain Duguid writing study notes in the same Bible? Maybe it'll work and the confessional distinctives of both camps will be ignored. I for myself will stick with my thinline ESV.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cotton Mather said:


> For myself, I'm somewhat skeptical about this new project due to the all too often T4G type ecumenism which sometimes sweeps profound confessional fundamentals under the rug in exchange for a general predestinarianism that includes dispensationalist's, charismatics, etc. etc. Not that the T4G type projects are wrong! I've been to both conferences and appreciate that work. Nevertheless, I really don't know how on a pratical level, the study notes will square with each other theologically. A continuationist like Wayne Grudem who borders on third-wave charistmatic theology and a solid Reformed OT scholar like Iain Duguid writing study notes in the same Bible? Maybe it'll work and the confessional distinctives of both camps will be ignored. I for myself will stick with my thinline ESV.



I don't think its fair to call T4G ecumenical given the history and connotations of that term.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 11, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> Cotton Mather said:
> 
> 
> > For myself, I'm somewhat skeptical about this new project due to the all too often T4G type ecumenism which sometimes sweeps profound confessional fundamentals under the rug in exchange for a general predestinarianism that includes dispensationalist's, charismatics, etc. etc. Not that the T4G type projects are wrong! I've been to both conferences and appreciate that work. Nevertheless, I really don't know how on a pratical level, the study notes will square with each other theologically. A continuationist like Wayne Grudem who borders on third-wave charistmatic theology and a solid Reformed OT scholar like Iain Duguid writing study notes in the same Bible? Maybe it'll work and the confessional distinctives of both camps will be ignored. I for myself will stick with my thinline ESV.
> ...



Agreed. I for one am looking forward to this. Men who are reformed in their soteriology, reformed in their view of Scripture, and a commitment to feed the flock, are all on board with this and seeking to produce the best study Bible to date. This is something to praise God for. 

If you think it is impossible for godly men like Grudem and Duguid to work together, check again. After all Duguid teaches at the Sovereign Grace Pastors College every Spring Break and teaches at their worldview conference "The Clash" every August. Last year William Edgar of WTS was there.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 11, 2008)

At least they didn't let Grudem do 1 Corinthians.  Haha!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 11, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> At least they didn't let Grudem do 1 Corinthians.  Haha!





For a continuationalist, Grudem has been very helpful on a number of other issues (e.g., inerrancy, role of women, etc.). I appreciated his systematic theology and am sure that his notes would be helpful as well. I am more concerned if they allow Arminians to write the notes.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

CPI1943 said:


> With all those names of contributors, is the expectation that the ESV study bible notes will lean towards a reformed theology? I know that Crossway is trying to expand the base of the ESV readership, but there are very few study bibles out there that are reformed in interpretation....most are dispensational or dispensational leaning. I hope that the Study bible will be similar to the Spirit of the Reformation Study bible which is available for NIV.
> 
> The reason why this is important is that regrettably, the average layman tends take notes seriously, and then read the scriptures through the lens of the notes. We also live at a time in history where many are coming to Christ with no background in bible knowledge and it important that these young believers not be steered into dispensational teaching that appears to be so popular in America.



I would expect it to be more like an NIV Study Bible, only better, maybe much better if the sample pages that have been released so far are any indication. It's certainly not going to be like the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible with the confessions included and cross referenced in the notes. I also wouldn't expect it to be dispensational leaning. Some of the contributors are historic premil, but I doubt that many are dispensational. All of the editors are Calvinistic as are many of the contributors, although at least one of the contributors is Arminian (Wesley Biblical Seminary), another is no doubt Arminian/Pentecostal (Oss) and I noticed at least one Lutheran. The editors on a project like this are ultimately responsible for the final product. 

I haven't had the enthusiasm for the ESV that others have had, but if the rest of this book is as good as the sample pages and it's well put together, I will seriously consider buying one. I'm thinking this will probably be a better resource than the New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible (NKJV/ESV) overall. Packer's articles are good, but other than that I've found the notes to be rather thin. Some have said that some of the notes aren't even Reformed although I have to confess to have never paid it enough attention to notice. The old NKJV NGSB print was so small that I could only use as an occasional reference, and it has maroonish "red letters" that are hard for me to read too. The ESV Reformation Study Bible is black letter and has larger type, but it deleted some helpful features of the NKJV edition and looked to have poor quality leather. I didn't think it was worth the investment since I already had the other two, besides having MacArthur's, which is an excellent resource in many respects even if you are opposed to its dispensationalism.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

The ESV Online Study Bible will also be available for free to those who publish a copy of the print edition.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 11, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> CPI1943 said:
> 
> 
> > The ESV Reformation Study Bible is black letter and has larger type, but it deleted some helpful features of the NKJV edition and looked to have poor quality leather. I didn't think it was worth the investment since I already had the other two, besides having MacArthur's, which is an excellent resource in many respects even if you are opposed to its dispensationalism.
> ...


----------



## caddy (Jul 11, 2008)

Grace Alone said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > CPI1943 said:
> ...


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 11, 2008)

caddy said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jul 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



AGREED.

I taught Sunday school at my old church. A couple of people had the MacArthur SB and every time I said something that went against MacArthur it was received like I was teaching false doctrine. I wasn't even teaching Covenant Theology (never heard of it at the time). One lady left my class for another the week after I questioned MacArthur's dating of a book in the New Testament.


----------



## caddy (Jul 14, 2008)

*REMINDER: the 30% pre-order discount ends this Tuesday, July 15th.*


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 17, 2008)

I talk with James Kinnard of Crossway briefly in this video about it:

[video=youtube;nm6nexBjiEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm6nexBjiEM[/video]

It's a little ways in the video. 

And Cotton Matther - you may want to watch the two interviews (one with Mel Duncan of Ligonier and one with Bob Brady of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals) to get a better idea of what T4G is....


----------



## etexas (Jul 17, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> I talk with James Kinnard of Crossway briefly in this video about it:
> 
> YouTube - T4G08 - highlights - part 3: Bookstore to the sanctuary....
> 
> ...


 for any "Flight of the Conchords" fans....this reminds me of an episode in the first session where the New Zealand booth and the Australian booth are in close proximity! One of the better "Murray" episodes.


----------

